# Frustrated Beekeeping Mentor



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

my opinion is that you have already gone above and beyond the call of duty.

if the family hasn't got to the point of being able to care of the hive by now, i don't think they ever will.

i would offer to buy it from them for a very reasonable price, (maybe less the time you have spent on it), or see if they want to donate to a more deserving home.

i would not spend any more time of my own on it for them.

just my 2 cents.

and i'm not that bad of a person, really.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah, I'd offer them 25-50 cents on the dollar on it, just for the equipment, as the bees like you said may not make it thru the winter. They obviously no longer care. "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink."
Regards,
Steven


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

You are a mentor to assist them with their beehives. Stay home and wait for them to call you, instead of you calling them all the time. These are not your bees to be worrying about.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

One of the neat things about doing classes is that at the end of the season there’ll be several folks who are serious……and they far overshadow the majority who don’t get bitten by‘the bug’. And really, most do lose interest. So, if you do it one on one you can expect more failures than successes….but those successes will feed your spirit.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

It sounds to me that they really are not into beekeeping. Were they the force behind starting this, or did perhaps someone in the club talk them into it? Maybe it is time to re-evaluate their commitment.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

RayMarler said:


> You are a mentor to assist them with their beehives. Stay home and wait for them to call you, instead of you calling them all the time. These are not your bees to be worrying about.


I agree. The failing is not with your mentorship. Wait until it occurs to THEM that this hive is no longer of any interest. Then, do as you will.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

These people will never successfully keep bees. 

Looks like they will lose the hive to wasps because they failed to take your advice to put on an entrance guard. They lost it? If they were interested in the bees they could have made another. But they are not interested, unless you do everything for them.

Personally I wouldn't offer to buy the hive. They'll get to thinking they did you a favor.

Tell them that because they did not take your advise the hive is now in danger of being wiped out. Emphasise it is THEIR fault, you DID tell them what to do. Advise them what they now need to do, and walk away.

No doubt they won't do it and the hive will die. If they ever come back to you offer advice by phone but don't go there unless asked. If you go there don't do any work for them make them do it and stand there telling them how. Then say what they have to do next but only go back if invited, and maybe mention there are other things you could be doing with your time.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I do not want to add more sour to your story, but it seems to me, you just did too much for them - THEY should call you and ask for help. If people are so irresponsible, why you should worry more than they are? Another thing - sometime we have a tendency to "overmentor" - it may be overwhelming especially for the boy. I personally would talk to them and explain to them your frustration. Tell them, how you feel - reasonable people could change the course, unreasonable - they just do not deserve your time. I would not buy anything from them, but I would offer to try to find the new home for their bees (kind of late)... Good luck!


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Actuslly, IHO, The clue is in the 1st sentence "an 11 year old boy". No eleven year old boy I know should be the starting stimulus for beekeeping unless another family member is ready to take responsibility for it when (not if) he looses interest. As A Cub scout camp counselor for 6 years and the director for 4 years, and Mother of 3, I have known A LO of boys! this was a loss just waiting to happen. With luck, the family learned an expensive lesson.
Meridith


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

My theory on mentoring is that I am here to guide not to do.

I never call my clients. I let them go and they can contact me at anytime and I will gladly be there to "guide" them

I dont take mentoring personally either. So many new beeks have it all figured out anyways (sarcasm). Just yesterday I had a client call looking for a mated queen. I replied "its October" Queen rearing season is long since past. He told me differently. I asked "why do you have a failing queen or queenless situation?" He said no I wanted to try wintering nucs. "Seriously?.....you are going to split a hive now? 

What ever.

But then there are sweet people who just love to talk about thier bees and jump at the chance to visit one of my out yards to shadow.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Personally I wouldn't offer to buy the hive. They'll get to thinking they did you a favor.


I think you are right here.
If the eleven year old boy lost interest, wellllllll, he lost interest. I am thankful it wasn't a puppy. Let nature take over and I wouldn't make an offer on the equipment. They might think that was your original intention.
A good mentor is a teacher not a doer.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

"...I dont take mentoring personally either. So many new beeks have it all figured out anyways (sarcasm). Just yesterday I had a client call looking for a mated queen. I replied "its October" Queen rearing season is long since past. He told me differently. I asked "why do you have a failing queen or queenless situation?" He said no I wanted to try wintering nucs. "Seriously?.....you are going to split a hive now? ..."

I get that a lot . The last few it seems just KEPT saying "yeah,I know"


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

You sound like a fine mentor to me. It seems that the people you're mentoring got into beekeeping on a whim and their hearts just aren't into it. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## karu (Mar 1, 2008)

Ignoring the fact that the mentee was an 11 year boy, and since there were parents involved as well, well, my 5 cents would be - where is a will there is a way. I had a great help from my mentor, but I think I also showed great interest myself, if I couldn't do few things myself, well then I asked for help. I was later involved in mentoring somebody and realized that I am expected to visit mentee's hives but they won't visit it without me, nor they would attend available classes. Should I feel bad for not being able to go to them when they decide they need to check their hives ? Once again, first do it yourself, it is your responsibility in the first place, not your mentor's ! 
Don't feel bad, if these people are not comfortable or organized enough to work with the hives there is nothing you can do.


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

A mentors job is to be a resource of information that can be tapped. The age of the mentee or the business of the family is irrelevant. IF they truly wanted to have a hive, they would have availed themselves of your hard earned knowledge.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Its not your fault, at all. You did what you could under your power. People sometimes take on something to be cool or just to have it, then soon lose interest when the newness wears off. Not everyone is cut out to be a beekeeper, its not something you can take all your friends and family down to see, like a horse for example. Not a lot of people like bees, just like I hate snakes! If you want to show me your pet python, thats nice, just keep it in the cage!!

As for offering to take the hive...............its a catch 22. Sure it would be nice to have the extra equipment, but when the hive is back to normal are they suddenly going to want it back for another try?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

from steveng:

>"You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink."

to that i would add:

"if you give a man a fish, you feed him for the day, if you teach a man to fish, you enable to feed himself and others".


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

This current fad for keeping bees for pets will slowly wane away and there will be millions of dead hives available for pennies on the dollar or rotting away in back yards.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

If this turns true, all the bee equipment suppliers will go belly up. I don't think they are worried.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Acebird said:


> If this turns true, all the bee equipment suppliers will go belly up. I don't think they are worried.


The suppliers were here decades before the current fad started.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

Mentoring is overrated. When involved with someone at a bee meeting and they want me to come by to show them I will, a few times. At the next meeting I’ll ask them how the bees are. If they say they haven’t checked since the last time I was there I ask them if they read any books if they say no and they want some more help sorry I’m very busy and don’t have time. It’s not too hard to tell who is serious or not.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

I knew what the end of the story was as soon as you started it -- you did fine, probably did more than you really should have, but an 11 year old boy typically has the attention span of a gnat on a hot plate. Don't despair -- it's sad to see a hive die out when you know what would have taken care of it, but it's not yours and you will teach a better lesson by just waiting for them to call. 

If they don't, well, you needn't worry about it. Who knows, in a few more years the boy might decide he wants to keep bees again, and this time don't do any of the work, let him do it all and ask you what to do when he can't figure it out.

You will, I think, find other people to mentor who will really be interested, and that will be very rewarding. You do have to tolerate millions of repetitious questions though. All new beeks, even those with lots of "book learning" are going to have no hands on knowledge and endless questions that have fairly obvious answers. I certainly did, but I should have had someone look at the hive more, I'd have saved that first one from starvation. 

Good luck -- some lucky new beek is going to get a real jumpstart on beekeeping from you someday!

Peter


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

squarepeg said:


> "if you give a man a fish, you feed him for the day, if you teach a man to fish, you enable to feed himself and others".


I thought it was, " if you give a man a fish he will eat for a day, if you teach a man to fish he will just sit on the boat and drink beer all day!"


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

funny, that's what happened to me.....


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

uh, I thought _real_ men drink beer _and_ fish?


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

odfrank said:


> This current fad for keeping bees for pets will slowly wane away and there will be millions of dead hives available for pennies on the dollar or rotting away in back yards.


Definitely seeing the fad thing here in Utah. Also starting to see beehives for sale on the cheap.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

So many excellent points made above.

BTW, I want someone to design a beesuit that lets me work the hives AND drink beer at the same time. It will require a specially-designed veil.

I'm a writer, and almost everyone who finds out says they want to write a book. I used to always offer my help, until I realized that 99% of the people were unwilling to even sit down and type. Same with your mentorship and bees. Sounds like they wanted you to do all the work so they could just sit back and enjoy the bees. I agree that you should try to get the bees/hive/equipment for your own. Do it for the beezers, and let these people find another "hobby."


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

BTW said:


> That is available already:
> 
> http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Veils-Helmets/Betterbee-Pull-Down-Veil
> 
> The add specifies water, but you can cheat.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

SRBrooks said:


> BTW, I want someone to design a beesuit that lets me work the hives AND drink beer at the same time. It will require a specially-designed veil.


Hey, no need for any specially designed veil, use the one you already have. Just put on one of these "hydration backpacks" *before *you suit up. Note the tube that goes directly to your mouth, so no holes in the veil are needed.











> the removable 2-liter Cyclone bladder provides easy access to hydrating liquids with a patented no-leak, high-flow bite valve.


Only $30 from Target: http://www.target.com/p/h2o-ripcord...4#prodSlot=dlp_medium_1_6&term=water backpack

The "bite valve" means you control the flow "hands free"! And since it holds 2 liters of beer you can have a _*real buzz*_ while inspecting your hives. :lpf:


----------



## chevydmax04 (May 11, 2009)

odfrank said:


> This current fad for keeping bees for pets will slowly wane away and there will be millions of dead hives available for pennies on the dollar or rotting away in back yards.


Keeping bees for pets? They are not exactly cudly...


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

AltamontBee said:


> it seemed like they had misplaced equipment, etc., so we couldn't always do things the way I thought they should be done. They lost the ........ a queen excluder, ..........Has anyone else mentored someone like this?


Now these are some smart people. Loosing a queen excluder can only help the cause.  

Sorry could not resist.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

People like to try new things, and some things work out. Some things don't! It is quite possible that the 11 year old expressed an interest in bees that, upon his actually experiencing bees and beekeeping, did not blossom into a passion. It is also very possible that his parents killed the interest through something I see a lot, which is a parent who both lacks the understanding of when to step in and support the kid in a new learning curve, and pressures the child to excel. The subtext ends up reading something like "_get this right and do me proud, or I will be upset...oh, and this cost a bundle of money, so don't screw up_". Or to put that another way, things are all about them, not the child.

Finally, and I am just putting this out there...the chronic disorganization and foggy communications are typical of families in which alcohol or some other large issue is a problem. Sounds like the family system is stressed out for some reason and just could not take on that one more thing, including a stranger in the house seeing how they roll.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

AltamontBee said:


> Has anyone else mentored someone like this? Was I unrealistic? Not do enough?
> 
> Thanks!!


From my point of view you should let this go. Obviously their interest has wained and nothing you do can change that. Don't beat yourself up over the way other people are. You got the ball rolling. Chock it up to experience. If you have another opportunity have someone who says they are interested come and work your hives w/ you. If they don't show up when you call them what have you lost?

I'm sure you did what you could and more. Maybe your expectations were too high or too attatched to results. Not your fault.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I help a family started out with two hives of brand new equipment and package bees that I sold to them. In all the spent $500 on the bees and equipment. During the first two months they had only inspected the hives once each. They were _very_ strong, duoble deeps and I was impressed. The family seemed to want to get rid of the so I just randomly offered them $100 each for the hives. They said, "They're yours!" So I moved them to my best yard, and got three supers of honey from each hive this fall. I would just offer them a reasonable price, and get the hive off their hands.


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

*Actuslly, IHO, The clue is in the 1st sentence "an 11 year old boy". No eleven year old boy I know should be the starting stimulus for beekeeping unless another family member is ready to take responsibility for it when (not if) he looses interest.*

All 11 year old boys are not the same. I know some 11 year old boys that have done some amazing things and stuck with hobbies started at younger ages right thru adults. Now this may not be typically but I would not throw all 11 year old boys under the bus just because of their age.

~Matt


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I mentored a group who will remain nameless here.  I had great hopes of promoting beekeeping through this group. We set up an apiary and I elicited donations of bees and equipment from various bee suppliers and had a sign made up acknowledging their largesse. Even though the apiary is at least a 2-hr drive from my home, I gave the standard NC State Beekeepers short course in beekeeping and spent several days at the apiary instructing as to work that needs to be done over the course of the year. My instructions were never followed and there were at least 3 visits that I made that were to undo the problems that arose since the bees had been ignored or worked improperly. I was in constant state of worry for those poor bees from the onset and to be truthful, when the cool weather set in in this area this year I just let go of the project and convinced myself to refuse to worry about it any more. I'm pretty sure that if there are any bees left at this point that they won't make it through the winter. I initially was blaming myself, but I've comem to the conclusion I've done all that I can. You should do the same.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

chevydmax04 said:


> Keeping bees for pets? They are not exactly cudly...


What i meant:

People are buying bees with less regard than they buy goldfish, kittens and puppies. My experience from the '70s bee boom and posts here indicate that most of this equipment, bees long one, will soon be for sale at pennies on the dollar, or free even. When everybody you chat with gleefully exclaims "Oh we are thinking of getting some bees" you know the world has turned upside down.

Needed for goldfish - bowl, flakes, net, water.
Puppies - collar, leash, bowl, kibble, brush, water, pooper scooper
Kittens - bowl, cans, kibble, water. 


BEES - well, you know the list as well as I do....Plus knowledge, training, common sense, reading, studying... a lot more than pets.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

OdFrank, the hardest part of my first year was the neighbours. They turned out to be very fussed about the bees, very controlling and negative, intensely conventional. Which is astonishing, as you would never know the bees were even in our yard if you could not see them. Our patio table is maybe 20'-25' away from the hive, and honestly, we never noticed one there or in the house (aside from ones that I accidentally carried in on equipment). Nonetheless, that negativity really takes the fun out of beekeeping. I suspect neighbour issues drive a lot of new beekeepers out of the hobby. 

Fortunately for me, I have found beeyard space in surrounding agricultural land. Not every urban beekeeper has that option. 

I am planning on keeping one hive here at home, but honestly do not expect that to go well from a neighbour point of view.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

WesternWilson said:


> I am planning on keeping one hive here at home, but honestly do not expect that to go well from a neighbour point of view.


Before you bring home that hive, establish an "*ugly*" compost bin in the general area where you expect to put the hive. I suggest using [free] recycled pallets, stood on edge and wired together. Then build a privacy fence to "screen the ugly compost bin" from the neighbor's view. 
Then, next spring, you have a private location for that hive.


----------



## reef10 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have not stuck with every hobbie I have tried. If they never tried then how would they know they did not like it. I would not beat myself up over it.

I thought the quote was:
Make a man a fire and he will be warm for an evening. Set a man on fire and he will be warm for the rest of his life.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

Graham, a most excellent suggestion! I may do something just like that!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I just inspected two hives I placed at a friends place. He bought the bees and I was to give him advice. Basically, he has just ignored them all summer. In July there was a dearth and they needed to be fed. I even went to the point of bringing my own sugar and making syrup at his place, then putting it on the hives and telling him to keep doing that. He's an hour away, so it just wasn't feasible for me to do it for him.

Went yesterday and one's near dead already. The other likely won't get through the winter. They just never had enough food to build numbers before the chill.

He likes the idea of bees, but the bottom line is that he just doesn't have the desire to do what needs to be done.

Not everyone has what it takes - true interest.

Adam


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Before you bring home that hive, establish an "*ugly*" compost bin in the general area where you expect to put the hive.


I had to chuckle when I read this. My beehive is right near three compost bins. Plus the shed and the woodpile.


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

After reading this thread everyone is right. Not everyone is made to enjoy bees like others. Kind of like sports, I like to play some but I am no natural. I have many other abilities that others don't and I like to have bees. Yes this is my first full year of having bees, even though I got a package in 2010 and was taken after a lot of study and lots of excitement. I order some bees from a bad apiary from Tennessee but didn't know till it was to late. I lost those bees when I did finally get them and was kind of upset. But after one more year of study, I bought two nucs this year. Now I have five going into the winter and bought all the tools to make my own equipment. But not all people are made the same. I would not worry about it if someone doesn't fall for their bees, well its their lose not yours. On that note next year I am going to venture into queen rearing in my own yard to make as many hives that I can. Five to thirty five that is my goal for next year. Enjoy your bees and don't worry about someone else. You helped a lot even by calling them which is more than I would do as soon as they started loosing equipment.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

odfrank said:


> What i meant: People are buying bees with less regard than they buy goldfish, kittens and puppies.


I agree. I think that many people think "Bees = honey! Yippee!" and get into it thinking that they can just stick the hive in their backyard and every fall the honey will magically appear in little glass jars in front of the hive (when I see Williams-Sonoma selling beehives, I have to wonder). They don't realize that in spite of their size, bees require specialized knowledge, care, and attention like any other animal. 

[Note to self: breed a strain of bees that will perform extraction and bottling....]


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I think it is part of the modern "instant gratification" concept that young people demand and adults as well. They dont want to make any investment of their time in order to get to the reward part of the process. Personally I have seen many get interested in building and flying Radio controlled planes but very few stick it out through the discouragement. I think about 10% of kits ever get completed. similarly not everyone is cut out for beekeeping and they may as well get away from it instead of beating themselves up over it and making everyone involved miserable. It is sad but so! Maybe in 40 years that youngster will be ready for beekeeping!

It is a pleasure to teach keeners, but trying to energize someone who has lost interest goes sour quickly.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

We were in 3 points Arizona where three states meet in the middle of the desert. There were lots of dogs in packs. They have issues with campers deserting there dogs out there. There was a problem in NY with people flushing alligators down the toilets. After easter the pounds have issues with rabbits. It is too bad that people are getting bee's like chickens.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

At least the bees are likely to swarm off or abscond if things are not right for them!


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Mentor: 1. A wise and trusted counselor or teacher; 2. An influential senior sponsor or supporter.

Sounds like you did both 1 & 2 to me. Mentor obligation fulfilled. Remember, you can't hold a gun to someone's head and make them "get it" or "work dem bees". Go into "support" mode and be prepared to buy them out. Maybe you will find a person that is truly interested in keeping bees that is short on financial resources and long on enthusiasm and that hive will make a great fit. Nothing is for everyone and many times the idea is great and once reality sets in, it's the execution that's lacking. I wouldn't beat myself up over it.

Just my .02


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

So AltamonteBee, how's this working out?


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! Well, I e-mailed them a follow-up - reminder about what to do and to call me with any questions. I also tried to gently remind them that they really should be checking the bees when I'm not there. Haven't heard anything back. I'm going to invite them to come down when we wrap our hives so they can see how it's done. I think you are all right - I've been putting way more time into this than they have - I'm going to finish out the season as best I can and then tell them they are welcome to call me with any questions, and leave it at that.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

It seems to me that you have already told them that you're open for helping them whenever. If it were me I'd leave it at that. YOu said in your e-mail "to call me with any questions" so you made it clear that your "open to help" and have made it clear that you're eager to see them succeed. My $.10 (Considering inflation on $.02, .05 isn't enough!!!) is I'd leave it alone at this point. I have a guy that I've been helping out also this year and I've talked with him much, but I have only looked at his hives 2x this summer. I coached him on a small queen rearing batch, and how to catch a swarm. Both of which are still going well now. He's a first year beekeeper. You'll have some that want it and others that just don't.


----------



## karu (Mar 1, 2008)

AltamontBee said:


> Haven't heard anything back. I'm going to invite them to come down when we wrap our hives so they can see how it's done.
> 
> 
> > They won't come !... but I would  I could also show you a box that we built for our bees to wrap/cover our hives last year - protects them from the winds and allows ventilation.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Good decision AltamonteBee. I suspect that part of why this has been so difficult for you is you have formed a sort of friendship with the people, some kind of emotional connection, and abondoning them does not come at all easily.

However if you let this go on it just gets more difficult, your position has been completely untenable. Letting them know they can call you if needed is the kindest outcome I'm glad you've got to that point.

Also, an 11 year old boy does not have to fail at bees because of his age, it's more about attitude, and probably family disfunction. A mentor is not even nessecary for somebody if they are keen.

For me I first got interested in bees at age around 10 when a swarm showed up at my school and then moved into a tree, I watched it with fascination for several years. I was given a book on bees and built my first hive in the school woodwork shop using directions from the book, with out even knowing another beekeeper. Finally I talked my parents into buying me a nucleus hive for my 13th birthday. Other than buying the hive my parents took little interest in it and I still didn't know another beekeeper but using knowledge from the book made a pretty good job of running the hive and even purchased a new queen and requeened it. I worked too hard building my equipment from scrap timber I scavenged to lose it, I cannot even fathom how your mentoree could lose items such as a queen excluder, smoker, etc.

The reason I'm telling this story is just to encourage you that you've just had bad luck in the person you were asked to mentor. It's about attitude and they don't have what it takes, and being propped up by you will just extend the misery. Hope you will not feel put off from using your talents to help somebody wanting to benefit from your knowledge.


----------



## Kendal (Apr 12, 2011)

[Note to self: breed a strain of bees that will perform extraction and bottling....][/QUOTE]

How's that working out for you? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Just re-read this thread again today. I was not throwing all 11 year old boys under the bus. They are fabulous, inquisitive and a lot of fun, thats why I worked with them. BUT they dont always know what they are gtting into and fancys often pass. Parents shoul always be ready to take over or have a good plan B if the idea/hobby/pet/sport does not work out. That is part of parenting, helping them explore and learn responsibility.


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

Rule to live by: If you are helping (or trying to help someone) then need to be more interested in it than you. And, as a male I don't think it's confined to 11 year olds


----------



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

I had a reverse mentoring situation. The friend who has turned into my mentor innocently asked if he could move one hive from his city back yard to the edge of my farm field because he had too many in his yard. I said "sure, as long as you'll be doing the work - although I'd like to have a look at them now and then with you." He showed up that very evening with not 1 but 3 hives ... which I gave back to him this spring because now I have 4 new ones of my own... He tricked me, but had correctly identified me as a potential beekeeper. Its not always obvious who will carry on the beekeeping torch - and so I applaud all of you who make the effort to get people involved, or who help those who seek you out. You are good people.


----------



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

I wouldn't blame the child for losing interest because children do, and beekeeping isn't something that you get to "do" or at least "practice" every day unless you already live in a beekeeping family with lots of hives - indeed, when a new hive is installed you have to specifically not touch it for an extended period of time so the bees can get settled, and this can bore a kid. Although I know some young children do take to beekeeping, I tend to think they're exceptional in that regard.

But going solely by your description, I am befuddled by the attitude of the parents. They spend significant money purchasing equipment and bees, and then are rather cavalier about essential tools and components getting lost. It reminds me a bit of my own parents; they'd take me to a meeting or game and pick me up when I was done, pay for photos or equipment; but as for what happened in between they really couldn't have cared less. It was really the other people in my clubs/teams/etc that kept my interest alive. In a mostly solitary activity like beekeeping...I try to imagine myself trying it at 11 with the parents I had, and I imagine it turning out very much like this.

Of course, I don't know these people and could have exactly the wrong idea of how they are based on limited information, but there it is.

As for being a mentor - unless you can move in with him, I don't think you're going to be able to reach that child right now, as far as interest in beekeeping goes. However, I would leave him all the equipment. Yes, the hive will almost certainly dead-out; but leave it. If his parents don't throw it out, he might happen to see it sitting there one day in a couple of years when parental support isn't as crucial to maintaining his interest, and then he may come back on his own initiative. When (if) he does, pick up from there.


----------

